# Is a vizsla right for me?



## DaxOlexar (Oct 30, 2017)

I'm looking to get a vizsla for me and my family. We're living in a big house with a medium garden. There are eight of us, two parents and six children from 18 to 2.
We would be able to take it running for an hour in the morning. Then my sisters would wake up and play with it around an hour later, then we would be at school or university from 8 to 3.30 (but according to mine and my brothers time tables we'd probably be back a few hours before that) I would crate train the dog and leave him either in the crate or to Roam the house depending on how long we'll be away. I could designate a whole room if need be. 
Then when my sisters would come home from school they'd take him to the garden to play for 30-45 mins. Then about one or two hours later I would come home and take him to the park to do some off leash play like fetch and riding around the park. Then before bed I'd take it for a 15-20 min walk.
On Saturdays I'd do the same but instead of going to the park in the evening I'd go hiking to my local forest.
Some days (rarely, apart from school hours my home is never empty ) when we have dinners elsewhere we might be out for 8 hours but I could get a family member to check and take it for a walk.
the extra plays from other family members would depend but everything I am involved in is certain (so the run in the morning and park in the evening as a minimum). Ive wanted to get a dog for since I can remember and I would do my best to raise it and spend time with it. I already sacrifice time in which i could go out with my friends for my reptiles so i would be more than happy to do it for a dog, my dream pet. But the main draw back is if it cant stay at home alone for a while. 

According to this information is it plausible to want this amazing breed? 
Many thanks


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I think this is a decision best left up to your parents. They will be the ones financially responsible for the dog.
And also know the family dynamics better than anyone on a forum.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

What concerns me about this plan is that it requires so many people to be responsible for the care of the dog. It may work very well to share the load, but over the course of the dog's life, your family will be changing a lot. I'm assuming you're the 18 year old. Presumably you and your siblings will be going off to college or getting jobs and moving out. Will the dog go with you and if so, how will you manage to care for the dog on your own, both financially and time wise? Will it stay with your parents and if so are they on board with caring for a dog the next 15 years or so? 

You may have all of this figured out, but if not give some of these future logistical questions a thought. 

Personally I think it's worth waiting and living a little before diving into the wonderful, but often burdensome world of vizsla ownership. You're entering a period of your life where you'll have more freedom and agency than at any other point. Don't be so quick to tie yourself down. I'm not that much older than you--I was 24 when I got my dog and while I don't regret it, I have had to turn down opportunities to put her first. It affects where I can live, where and how long I can travel, the kind of work I can do, how I spend my income, and much, much more.


----------



## DaxOlexar (Oct 30, 2017)

Yes the dog would come with me wherever I go. And if I went to uni I'd be at home most of the time


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

So this would be your dog, and not a family dog?
Most well bred Vizslas cost between $1500-$2000.
Dog food,vet bills, training classes, are just a couple of thing thats come to mind on a teenagers income.

I let my daughter get her own vizlsa, when she was in high school.
Keep in mind I have two vizslas of my own.
I enjoy working with dogs, was retired, and had no very young kids.
Our agreement was I pay for all food and treats.
She had to keep a part-time job, and pay for all vetting.
I take care of the dog while she is at school, or work.
The dog was her responsibility any other time. 

When it came time for my daughter to leave home. The dog did not go with her. She would only take the dog, if her schedule permitted the type of time that the dog needed. This was agreed on by both of us. Vizslas don't do well, when left alone for 10-12 hours a day. The dog Lucy, would go spend weekends with her. Or if she has a few days in a row off from school and work. Or she would come by the house, and take her for a run once in awhile. During this time she still covered all of Lucy's vet bills. We had a talk when Lucy was about 5 years old. If Lucy was most likly always going to live with me, and just go visit her. I would start paying for all of Lucys vet bills. 
If there came a time that she had a less hectic work schedule, Lucy could still go live with her. We both loved the dog, and Lucy always loved going to my daughters house. A year later we spend $11000.00 at a ER vet, trying to save Lucys life.

So I only have one question.
Do your parents have that kind of commitment to a vizsla puppy? 
If they do not, then a vizsla is not right for you at this time.

In a few years, you might be the perfect owner.


----------

